# What time can tickets be purchased ?



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Left it far too late to order ticket in advance. 

What time can I purchase a ticket on the day ? Can they be purchased from 8am the same as people being able to collect their per paid tickets up


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Yeah I would have thought so. 

Gonz.


----------

